# cdrom: no medium found

## eNTi

hi everyone.

lately my cdrom shows up with some "windows-like" behavior by not functioning every startup of gentoo. it get this error message (see topic) and when i run look into my kernel-message-log i find this:

bash: cd: lo: No such file or directory

Dec  3 20:33:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:33:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:33:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:34:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:34:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:34:49 [kernel] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the

 drive.

Dec  3 20:35:29 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:32 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:32 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:33 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:33 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:33 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:33 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:33 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:34 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:34 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:34 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:35 [kernel] cdrom: open failed.

Dec  3 20:35:46 [kernel] mtrr: no MTRR for e0000000,2000000 found

Dec  3 20:36:30 [kernel] Linux version 2.4.19 (root@darkLair) (gcc version 3

i'm not sure what my mtrr has to do with this but this message disappears after i have rebooted too. i'm not sure what acutally CAN cause such behavior but i fear it might be hardware related, though this happens since a week every now and then. any suggestions?

SysSpecs: AMD AthlonXP 2000+ (1666Mhz / 133[266]FSB)

          Epox 8KHAL (VIA KT266A)

          512MB Infineon RAM

          Asus GeForce 4 Ti4600 128MB (V8460 Ultra)

          IBM 80GB 7200rpm / Segate 40GB 5400rpm

          Creative SBLive! [ALSA 0.9.0rc2]

          Gentoo BSV 1.4.1.1 

          Kernel 2.4.19 (Vanilla)

          X 4.2.1 / Enlightenment 0.16

----------

## li1_getoo

check up ur /etc/fstab , speccially if u did a etc-update and if u loaded ur cdroam as module make sure it loads

----------

## eNTi

if i stated myself not clear enough: this happens every now and then and cannot be resolved in another way than by rebooting (i've found no other way). of course it loads. but NOT every bootup. and this is strange.

----------

## li1_getoo

it happend to me also ,it worked for a while then stoped working then worked again 

right now it stoped working for a while,i've been told that after a while cdroms need to be changed ,i kinda think is from the bios 

btw its a dell latitude C600 and the cdrom is removable

and i can only do alt install on it  :Sad: 

try this, it worked for me for a while but now is not doing the trick no more

depmod -ae <uname -r>

----------

## sheepdog

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> by not functioning every startup of gentoo.

 

I believe I am seeing the same problem, described in this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=146409&sid=5a32277c43ff898dab6cb33e706a673c#146409

My CDROM isn't more than 2 months old.

Are these IDE CDROM's or SCSI?  Mine is IDE.

If IDE, is SCSI emulation enabled in the kernel?  Mine is enabled.

What do you see in /dev/cdroms?  Nothing in mine.

What does "cdrecord -scanbus" say?  Mine says, "Cannot open /dev/pg*.  Cannot open SCSI driver."

What does "cat /proc/ide/drivers" say (if IDE CDROM)?  Mine says ide-scsi 0.9, ide-floppy 0.99.newhide, ide-disk 1.12.

I think this may be a weird devfs problem.

----------

## sheepdog

 *sheepdog wrote:*   

> I think this may be a weird devfs problem.

 

Check your /etc/devfsd.conf for the error reported here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=129084&sid=5a32277c43ff898dab6cb33e706a673c#129084

----------

